# What to wear for skills test?



## DaniSwede (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey everyone, I've been looking at these forums for awhile but not posted anything until now. I hope this hasn't been asked before, couldn't find a specific post about it. 

I had a written knowledge test and then an interview for a local ambulance company, and passed both. I have a skills test on Monday and I'm not sure what to wear for it - I wore some nice slacks and a blazer for the other two parts, but obviously that feels a bit weird to a skills/lifting exam. What would you recommend?

It's my first time looking for an EMT position, and I'm hoping I'll get the job since I did well on the other two steps, but I'm a bit nervous about the "lifting up to 150 lbs" part of the test, since I'm 110 lbs myself. Eep.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 26, 2015)

A polo and khakis would likely be fine. But the best bet? Calll and ask.


----------



## medicdan (Feb 26, 2015)

O





DaniSwede said:


> Hey everyone, I've been looking at these forums for awhile but not posted anything until now. I hope this hasn't been asked before, couldn't find a specific post about it.
> 
> I had a written knowledge test and then an interview for a local ambulance company, and passed both. I have a skills test on Monday and I'm not sure what to wear for it - I wore some nice slacks and a blazer for the other two parts, but obviously that feels a bit weird to a skills/lifting exam. What would you recommend?
> 
> It's my first time looking for an EMT position, and I'm hoping I'll get the job since I did well on the other two steps, but I'm a bit nervous about the "lifting up to 150 lbs" part of the test, since I'm 110 lbs myself. Eep.



I'd err on presenting yourself as professionally as possible, while remaining mobile/practical. I'd go for a nice button down shirt and tie. Or wear a suit and bring a practical change of clothes. You never know who you're going  to intact with, and first impressions matter.


----------



## DaniSwede (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks! I should mention that I'm a girl, so a tie is probably not a good look for me  I was very glad I've been dressed professionally so far because last time I was there, I bumped into the CEO and starter of the company.


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 27, 2015)

I have a "suit" (the female style) I wore for interviews, written exams, and practical exams. 


I just wear sweats and a t shirt for physcial exams. If I'm going to get sweaty and gross, I think they understand ( and appreciate) I dressed appropriately.


----------



## Trauma Queen (Feb 28, 2015)

I would wear a comfortable pair of dress pants, and a button up shirt that you can move easily in, and maybe a pair of shined EMS boots. Professional, but realistic.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 28, 2015)

It's not a first impression as you've already been through two parts.

There is absolutely no reason not to call and ask.

I would feel like a real douche if I showed up in a suit and everyone else wore gym clothes because they were told that was appropriate attire before hand.


----------



## Eleventy7 (Feb 28, 2015)

Wear close to what your work attire will be. Why would you dress up for a skills exam? As everyone else said, you can always call and ask.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 28, 2015)

What do you wear when you do squats? 
Maybe that.


----------

